# متجدد - موضوع شامل:كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، كتب بالعربية, محاضرات , مشاريع تخرج



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بغية الحفاظ على عدد معين للمواضيع المثبتة، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار للحفاظ على بعض الموضوعات القيمة من الضياع بين المواضيع.... وجدت في حفظ هذه المواضيع ضمن موضوع واحد تحت إطار موحد.. 

هذا الموضوع يحوي المواضيع الخاصة بالكتب الهندسية..... تفضلوا بالدخول لهذه المواضيع، شاكراً كل من قدم حتى لو القليل لإثراء هذه المواضيع، راجياً الاستفادة للجميع.. 

*المواضيع في هذا الموضوع الموحد كما بالمشاركات التالية
*

 لكم جميعاً خالص التحيــــــات..​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت: متجدد : الكتاب الشامل في الموقع(تم اعدادة من اكثر من 40 كتاب واكثر من 80 مشاركه ) ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)
*​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

كتب فى تصميم احمال الرياح باستخدام كود asce
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* متجدد : مكتبة هندسة مدنية باللغة الفرنسية

​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

أقوى موسوعة هندسة مدنية باللغة الفرنسية
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

أضخم مكتبة هندسية عملاقة (ومجانية) تضم أكثر من 1200 كتاب، في جميع التخصصات ‏(



1 2 3 4 5)
 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159566.html
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* متجدد : مكتبة هندسة مدنية باللغة الانجليزية




​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موسوعة ضخمة من كتب الهندسة المدنية ‏(



1 2 3)​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

أكبر وأضخم مكتبة كتب وبرامج فى الهندسة المدنية 
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت: مكتبة الكودات الهندسية

* http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164342.html
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* منشورات زلزال والموارد: الوكاله الامريكيه لاداره الكوارث fema 
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* فهرس مكتبة الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية Architecture & Civil Eng eBook Index
 ​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

كتب و ابحاث ماجستير و دكتوراه

​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

AISC Seismic Design Modules

​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* ►☼◄كورساټ شاملة لمدنۍ - كتب قيمة لهندسة مدنية►☼◄
 


​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

متجدد :: مجلات هندسية رائعة وحديثة ‏(



1 2)
 
​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

استطلاع: محاضرات جامعة دمشق بقلم المهندس أحمد العواد - الجزء الأول

استطلاع: محاضرات جامعة دمشق بقلم المهندس أحمد العواد - الجزء الثاني ‏(



1 2)​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* متجدد : صور خبرة فى تنفيذ مشروعات الكبارى


​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

موسوعه المعدات المستخدمه بالمواقع الهندسيه(متجدد ) ‏(



1 2 3)
 

​


----------



## Abo Fares (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*مثبــت:* اغرب واجمل المشروعات العملاقة التي اذهلت كوكب الارض ......برجاء التثبيت ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)

​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 يونيو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t203633.html
  محاضرات عن تصميم منشأت الرى بالصور التوضيحيه
 
 منهج ميكانيكا الإنشاءات 3​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يونيو 2010)

جميع محاضرات الخرسانة من تانية مدنى الى رابعة ‏(




1 2)​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 يونيو 2010)

*محاضرات قسم الهندسة المدنيه / الجامعة التنكولجية/ بغداد (



1 2)*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يونيو 2010)

حمل اكبر مكتبة هندسية مدنية 95 كتاب في رابط واحد الحق بسرعة ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يونيو 2010)

*
مثبــت:* متجدد:موسوعة هندسة وإدارة التشييد(التنفيذ)-مايحتاجه المهندس لدخول عالم التنفيذ بكل مستوياته وتخصصاته ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2010)

مكتبة علمية ممتازة على ال 4shared


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يونيو 2010)

محاضرات في التصميم الانشائي من نقابة المهندسين الاردنيين للدكتور محمد عبد القادر​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يوليو 2010)

محاضرات في الهندسة المدنية :: صوت + صورة​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يوليو 2010)

كتب جامعة عين شمس​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يوليو 2010)

*مثبــت:* واخيرا وبعد طول انتظار: بعض المناهج الكاملة من بعض الجامعات الامريكية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أغسطس 2010)

محاضرات فى مادة سيتاتيكا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أغسطس 2010)

محاضرات مفصلة(باور بوينت) في ميكانيك التربة والاساسات ‏(




1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أغسطس 2010)

منهج "خواص مواد" كلية الهندسة جامعة طنطا 2010


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أغسطس 2010)

مجموعة كتب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع انشاء عماره سكنيه ((( صور )))


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

Civil engineering e-books - Fine collection


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 أغسطس 2010)

*شرح محاضرات بوربينت ان شاء الله هتدعو لى ‏(



1 2 3) *


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أغسطس 2010)

رابط محاضرات اساتذة الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية قسم / هندسة المواد

رابط محاضرات اساتذة الجامعة التكنلوجية قسم / الهندسة الانشائية

رابط محاظرات الدراسات العليا لقسم هندسة البناء والانشاءات في الجامعة التكنلوجية العراقية

رابط محاضرات الجامعة التكنلوجية قسم /هندسة السدود والمياه​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 أغسطس 2010)

كتب عن محطات المعالجة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أغسطس 2010)

محاضرات رائعة في ميكانيك التربة!!


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أغسطس 2010)

مجموعة كتب هامة روابط صاروخية محمد القمبشاوى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع خواص و مقاومة المواد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 سبتمبر 2010)

كورس خرسانة مع الامثلة ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 سبتمبر 2010)

حمل ملخص محاضراتي في بعض التغطيات الخرسانية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرجي (هيدروليكا وموارد مائية ) الحاصل على امتياز - هدية مشاريع التخرج ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج تكنولوجا خرسانة عن الجراوت الاسمنتى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2010)

محاضرات امريكية للتأهيل لإمتحان الـ Fe


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الموسوعه النادره لاعمال الرى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج يشمل خرسانة ومنشات معدنية هندسه اسيوط 2010 كامل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أكتوبر 2010)

¸¸۝❝ مشاريع الخرسانة المسلحة لطلبة بكالوريوس الهندسة المدنية جامعة عين شمس❝¯


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أكتوبر 2010)

حصريا : مشروع مساق مواصفات وحساب كميات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج / تصميم بناية يدويااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Principles of Soil Dynamic 1 nd and 2nd Editions ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

three books about the three famous Earthquakes in history


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كورس فى تصميم الخرسانه المسلحه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 نوفمبر 2010)

كود الاحمال الاردني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

Elements of Soil Mechanics 7th and 8th Edition and Excel examples and Exercises


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

The Qatar National Construction Standards(QCS 2007 ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اعادة تاهيل المنشات الخرسانية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هنا.... لطالب الهندسة المدنية محاضرات واجبات امتحانات سلايدات


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج تصميم جامع من جامعه حلب السوريه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الهبوط المرن لقاعدة منشا مائي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج من جامعة حلب السورية - حسابات لتحليل وتصميم فندق مع مخططات الاوتوكاد للمشروع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج - دراسة تحليل وتصميم مع مخططات الاوتوكاد لمعهد الكهرباء المتعدد الطوابق @ من جامعة حلب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج من جامعة حلب السورية@حسابات لتحليل وتصميم مبنبى كلية الصيدلة مع مخططات الاوتوكاد للمشروع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 ديسمبر 2010)

Design-Comparisons-Between-Sap2000-and-Safe


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج - تحليل وتصميم مع مخططات الاوتوكاد لجامع النووي @جامعة حلب السوريه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مشروع تخرج - تأثـــير تآكل حديد التسليح على الخرسانه المسلحه @ من جامعة ذي قار العراقية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Geotechnique Journal Articles 1986-1993


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يناير 2011)

موسوعه لتصميم المنشآت المعدنيه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يناير 2011)

دورة تأهليلية في تخصص الإنشائي للدكتور محمد فريز عابدين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يناير 2011)

دورة تاهيلية في البلاطات المستوية للمهندسين المتقدمين لفحص الرأي :


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرج - تصميم شبكة صرف صحي لمنطقة سكنية مع مخططات الاوتوكاد @ من جامعة ذي قار العراقية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يناير 2011)

أروع كتب تصميم المنشآت الفولاذية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع خرسانة مسلحة كامل ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

استطلاع: مشروع تخرجي كاملا ..... خرسانة مسلحة ..... برجاء التقييم ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

25 مشروع خرسانه مسلحه | واجهات , معماري , انشائي | Concrete Project 25| elevations , interface , St ‏(



1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

25 مشروع خرسانه مسلحه | واجهات , معماري , انشائي | Concrete Project 25| elevations , interface , St ‏(



1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع كامل في ال Steel Construction ‏(



1 2 3 4)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرجي (هيدروليكا وموارد مائية ) الحاصل على امتياز - هدية مشاريع التخرج ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرج بمواد البناء ‏(




1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع خواص و مقاومة المواد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع هندسة المواني ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع سكه حديد 2009 هندسه اسكندرية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرجى فى تنقيه مياة الشرب ومعالجة مياه الصرف من هندسة عين شمس


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرج فى مادة ال steel


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرجى فى الهندسه الصحيه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرج عن مركز زارا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع التخرج ميكانيكا التربة والاساسات ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرج على دراسة تحليل وتصميم المأذن ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مشروع تخرج في الهندسة الصحية ‏(



1 2 3)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 فبراير 2011)

مشروع تخرج Strength and Workability of Recycled Aggregate Concrete من جامعة ذي قار العراقية​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 مارس 2011)

بعض كورسات الهندسه المدنيه جامعه الزقازيق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2011)

جميع محاضرات الخرسانة من تانية حتى رابعة مدنى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2011)

الخرسانة المسلحة(مرجع روسي مترجم للعربية)

الانشاءات الخرسانية - مرجع روسي مترجم للعربية

ثلاثة مراجع روسية قيمة في الهندسة المدنية- مترجمة للعربية

كتاب ميكانيكا التربة الروسى مترجم الى العربية




روابط مباشرة و سريعة لجميع المراجع الروسية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أبريل 2011)

اعادة رفع : الخرسانة المسلحة - مرجع روسي مترجم للعربية بروابط ميديافير

اعادة رفع : الانشاءات الخرسانية - مرجع روسي مترجم للعربية بروابط الميديا فاير

اعادة رفع: الميكانيكا الانشائية - (مرجع روسي مترجم للعربية ::ميديا فاير

اعادة رفع : كتاب ميكانيكا التربة الروسى مترجم الى العربية - بروابط ميديافير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t257373.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 مايو 2011)

مشاريع التخرج - جامعتى عين شمس و أسيوط


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 مايو 2011)

مشاريع تخرج قسم الهندسه المدنيه جامعه عين شمس 2010


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 مايو 2011)

مشروع تخرجي --> هندسه المواني البحريه [2010] جامعه عين شمس


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 يونيو 2011)

*مثبــت:* نوتات بالعربي لمواضيع زلزالية متقدمة - متجدد ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 يونيو 2011)

محاضرات الهندسة الصحية وشبكات المياه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (17 يونيو 2011)

مشروع تصميم شبكة المياة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يونيو 2011)

مشروع تخرج يخص موضوع Stress for Various


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يونيو 2011)

محاضرات باللغة العربية فى الاستيل ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يونيو 2011)

مكتبة الكودات المحلية والعالمية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يونيو 2011)

62 كتاب في الخرسانه مسبقه الاجهاد @@@@ prestressed concrete


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يونيو 2011)

تجميعه رائعه لاهم واندر الكتب واحدثها في مجال الهندسه المدنية ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يونيو 2011)

60 كتاب في الخرسانه المسلحه @@@@ Reinforcment Concrete Design


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2011)

حمام السباحة باللغة الانجليزية مشروع تخرج جامعة القاهرة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يوليو 2011)

مكتبة مشاريع التخرج للمهندس المدنى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يوليو 2011)

مشروع تخرج : تقوية منطقة العزوم السالبة لكابولى بلاطة بإستخدام الإجهاد الخارجى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 يوليو 2011)

مشروع تخرجى Cable-Stayed Bridge


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 أغسطس 2011)

Course Outlinehttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t231449.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 سبتمبر 2011)

موقع ممتاز لتصميم المباني الحديدية وطريقة الربط وكل مايتعلق بالكرين كيردر؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشروع استركشر structure project مشاريع رابعة مدنى​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مشروع تخرج في الهندسة المدنية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات استيل: للدكتور ايهاب مطر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرة في التمديدات الميكانيكية والصحية في المنشات والمباني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات فى تكنولوجيا الخرسانة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات استيل تغطيات معدنية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات خرسانة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات د. مجدى زايد Soil


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات تحليل الإنشاءات د. فؤاد سفيان


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاصرات هندسة الرى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات هندسة الاساسات د. طارق نجيب


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات جامعة عين شمس في الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات الهندسة الصحية د حمدى سيف


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات الاستيل جامعة عين شمس


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات Sturcture


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Bridge Lectures


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

Matlab lectures


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات مستمرة تصاميم المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة وفقاً لمتطلبات الكود الأمريكي (aci ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مرجع مهم في الدراسة على الزلازل ATC40 Applied Technology Council ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات Soil


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات الرسم الهندسى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات اداره مشاريع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات الخرسانة المسلحة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

محاضرات الجيولوجيا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشاريع التخرج


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كورس جميل جدا فى تصميم الخزانات ‏(



1 2)


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشروع خرسانة كامل


----------



## خالد الأزهري (12 أكتوبر 2011)

مشروعي التخرج – وفق الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية في الكود السوري – الجملة المقاومة مختلطة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 نوفمبر 2011)

حصري 433 كتاب عن الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية Civil and architecture


----------



## خالد الأزهري (10 مارس 2012)

(International Building Code 2012 (IBC 2012


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 مارس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337486.html


----------



## anass81 (16 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع لتلف الروابط من جهة و لقدمه من جهة اخرى


----------

